# Internal Arts South Carolina?



## slide-easy (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm moving to South Carolina soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I'm really keen to continue learning the internal arts. I'm currently studying tai chi, however as long as its internal I'm open to any of the others. Does anyone know or could recommend schools/clubs/teachers in the Columbia/Camden or surrounding areas please?

Much thanks, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Slide-easy

(Mods, I'm a newbie so if this is in the wrong place please feel free to move it to the correct spot, thanks)


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 29, 2008)

Here you go

http://www.taichinetwork.org/list_result.cfm


You got a good amount of Yang style there.

I don't know or can not find anyone else but they may be hiding sometimes you have to find them.


----------



## slide-easy (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi JadecloudAlchemist, much thanks for the link. I'll get on to that. Yeah, your right, sometimes these Tai Chi folk can take a bit of rooting out. Might have to become a bit of a detective for a while:lurk:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.taichinetwork.org/list_result.cfm
> 
> ...


 
HEY that was what I was going to post :uhyeah:


----------



## slide-easy (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello Xue Sheng :wavey:, all posts welcom no matter how much they are repeated


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 30, 2008)

> HEY that was what I was going to post


 
Ha! Great minds think a like.


----------

